# Would 36" tires on a 85 Chevy 3/4 ton with a 4" lift



## C.Deluxe (Apr 4, 2002)

Would 36" x 12.5" inch tires fit on a 85 Chevy Custom Deluxe 3/4 ton with a 4" Rough Country lift.


----------



## finelyarat (Apr 2, 2002)

Technically speaking, Maybe! I run a tuff country 4" lift and 315/75/16(roughly 35"x12") big o tires. on road not too bad,off road I have had a little (depending on how hard I drive,of course the wife says I abuse it) fender clearance rub. Make that major on trail tweakage!!! That's on my '84, personally I'm looking for at least a 6" lift and maybe a little fender trimming?


----------



## M-Wood (Apr 12, 2002)

*Article on lifting Chevy trucks*

There's a good article on lifting your Chevy truck and what size tires will fit. I found it on. 
www.mychevytruck.net


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I put BFG Mud T/A's on my 77 K/20, with a 4" lift, with intentions of adding a 3" body lift a few months later. I had to trim the back edge of the front fenders A LOT, and the front edge I just cut off on an angle. The tires still rubbed on the back edge a little turning into driveways. After the 3" body lift, I went with 36" Swampers. Also, remember, all tires are not created equally. Just because it says "35" or "33" on the sidewall, doesn't mean that it will measure that height with a ruler. Before the 35's I had a set of brand new 33's I put on that measured 31". Many manufacturers now list "Outside" or "overall" diameter next to their tire sizes, look at *that* figure when shopping.

~Chuck


----------

